# Die "Muli Suche" wird immer professioneller



## stieglitz (23 November 2006)

Da könnte man ja wohl auch mal reinfallen, wenn man durch das Forum Computerbetrug nicht auf fast alle Formen des Betrugs geeicht wäre.  


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, wir danken für die Möglichkeit uns Ihnen kurz vorstellen zu können
> 
> Unsere Gesellschaft ist seit mehreren Jahren auf dem Grossmarkt bekannt. Der Kernpunkt unserer Interessen liegt im Edelmetalmarkt, wobei wir auch in vielen benachbarten Branchen tätig sind. Sei es Börse, weltbekannte Auktionen, oder Forschung , ist es unser Ziel für uns und unsere Kunden immer die besten Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Im Moment ist die Entscheidung getroffen worden auf den deutschen Markt zu kommen, da dieser einen hohen Entwicklungspotenzial und höchstmöglichen Gewinnerziehlung erwarten lässt.
> 
> ...



Ach so, und vergesst das Foto nicht!


----------



## Der Jurist (24 November 2006)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*

Hatte ich auf Arbeit auch.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2006)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*

und hier ist die Zugehörige Webseite:

ht*p://w*w.limex-service.com

Werd ich mich gleich mal drum kümmern...


----------



## Siggi-51 (26 November 2006)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und hier ist die Zugehörige Webseite:
> 
> ht*p://w*w.limex-service.com
> 
> Werd ich mich gleich mal drum kümmern...


Naja, die ukrainische "Firma" ist unter einer deutschen Handy-Nr. erreichbar und das Fax-Nr. ist eine deutsche 01805....
- interessante Konstellation!


----------



## jupp11 (26 November 2006)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> die ukrainische "Firma" i


Sankt  Petersburg liegt nach meiner Kenntnis in der russischen Föderation,
 jedenfalls ist die Domain dort auf einen "Privatmann" registriert... 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sankt_Petersburg


----------



## Siggi-51 (26 November 2006)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Sankt  Petersburg liegt nach meiner Kenntnis in der russischen Föderation,
> jedenfalls ist die Domain dort auf einen "Privatmann" registriert...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sankt_Petersburg


Na dann klick mal auf deren Website auf "Support".
Dort steht:
Limex Service Ltd.
Ivanovskaja Str. 173
01135 KIEV - UKRAINE


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2006)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*

Webseiten sind geduldig , noch viel geduldiger als Papier und wesentlich flüchtiger.
 Was da steht hat nicht den geringsten Wert. Impressumspflicht besteht nur in Deutschland.
Registriert ist die Domain in Rußland, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2006)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Naja, die ukrainische "Firma" ist unter einer deutschen Handy-Nr. erreichbar und das Fax-Nr. ist eine deutsche 01805....
> - interessante Konstellation!



Naja. Ist eben international die Familie. Hab die Handy Nummer mal an Vodafone weitergeleitet....


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2006)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Webseiten sind geduldig , noch viel geduldiger als Papier und wesentlich flüchtiger.
> Was da steht hat nicht den geringsten Wert. Impressumspflicht besteht nur in Deutschland.
> Registriert ist die Domain in Rußland, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.



Du meinst also noch schlimmer als die BILD Zeitung ? Gibt wohl immer noch Steigerungen. :lol:


----------



## Tonguru (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*

von: Platinway Support <[email protected]>*

---

Platinway Corp.* 

Sehr Geehrte Damen und Herren!  

Die perspektivische Arbeit wartet auf Sie !!!  
Wenn Sie älter als 18 sind und wenn Sie jetzt nach dem   Weg zur financiellen Freiheit suchen, ist das der   Schritt für Sie.  
Es gibt keine entgeltliche Registrierungen, wie der   größte Teil des Bereiches Internets für Freelancearbeiter   anbietet. Nichts ist von Ihnen erforderlich, nur die kostenlose Registrierung   auf unserem Website: *ww.platinway-inc.net und ein wenig Zeit mit   Erreichbarkeit Ihres Telefons oder Handys.   
Wir sind bereit, Ihnen mit der Arbeit in unserer   Gesellschaft zur Verfügung zu stellen.  
Platinway Corporation   spezialisiert sich auf die Versorgung erfolgreichen wirtschaftlichen   Managements und das Geschäft, das die fortgeschrittenen Technologien   verwendet.  
š  
Gegenwärtig können wir Ihnen eine freie Stelle eines   entfernten   Finanzbetriebsleiter anbieten.  
Wir suchen nach der Person, die für das Management   verantwortlich sein wird und Leitung von Finanzüberweisungen mit den Kunden unserer   Gesellschaft und  die die Zahlungen von unseren Kunden im Territorium   Deutschlands erhalten wird.  
Die meisten unserer Kunden aus einigen Gründen sind im   Stande, die Zahlungen für Dienste erwiesen durch unsere Gesellschaft, die das   Bankkonto verwendet nur im  Territorium Deutschlands zu überweisen.  

Wir brauchen die Person, die im Stande sein wird,   Geldüberweisungen zu erhalten (direkt Ablagerungen und Geschenkkontrollen) von unseren   Kunden, die weltweit gelegen sind, um sie das Überweisungsgeld   Regionalbetriebsleitern unserer Gesellschaft dann dazu einzulösen. Sie können   es tun mit Verwendendung der modernen Methoden von   Geldüberweisungen (Wire Transfer, Western Union,   Money Gram abhängig vom Land, wo der Betriebsleiter unserer Gesellschaft   gelegt wird.  

Wir werden Sie nach und nach anweisen, und wir werden   Sie mit allen   ausführliche Instruktionen versorgen.  
Es wird keine Schwierigkeiten in Ihrer Arbeit.  
Sie werden einige Stunden am Tag arbeiten müssen. Der   Posten des Finanzbetriebsleiters fordert Genauigkeit, Verantwortung und Takt,   weil Sie mit dem Geld unserer Kunden arbeiten werden.   
Sie werden Ihre E-Mail mehrere Male ein Tag überprüfen   müssen (wohin wir Ihnen die Arbeitsinstruktionen senden werden), um den   Instruktionen zu folgen und sich die Initiative im notwendigen Moment zu   zeigen.  
Die Arbeit in unserer Gesellschaft ist legitim, für   mehr Information können Sie besuchen unsere Seite: *ww.platinway-inc.net  
In den ersten Monaten der Arbeit werden Sie $3000-4000   verdienen. Zeigen Sie sich als  fleißig, pünktlich, schön, selbst organisierter   Angestellter und Ihre Promotion darauf  das folgende Karriere-Niveau wird gesichert, und der   Betrag Ihres Gehaltes zunehmen wird.  
Sie werden zuhause arbeiten, Sie werden dem Büro nicht   beigefügt.  
Wir werden Sie mit der ganzen notwendigen Information   über die Namen und Erfordernisse unserer Kunden versorgen, so müssen Sie   sich nicht über den Mangel der Information über Ihre Arbeit sorgen.

Wenn Sie sich für diese Arbeit interessieren, bitte,   registrieren nach Ihren Wunsch auf unserem   korporativen Websiteš *ww.platinway-inc.net. Und wenn Sie   irgendwelche Fragen haben, wenden Sie sich an support @ platinway.info 

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit  
MFG Platinway Corp     .

URL: *ww.platinway-inc.net
  E-Mail: support @ platinway.info 
¿   Copyright 2005 - 2006* Platinway   Corp. *All rights reserved.

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Hans Der Driver (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*

Ich hab das aber schon besser gesehen, die geben sich nicht mehr viel Mühe, sehr schlechte Aufmachung:


Best offer from XETA ENTERPRISES, join us today and earn money!
Vacancy in XETA ENTERPRISES: you will earn 2600.00 USD per week and more!
We are searching for new workers for all departments!
If you are 21-60 years old, and you got tired with the searches for the 
unnecessary work - write us!
About 3 hours per day and you will earn realy good and honest money!!!
Contact us by email or send your resumes, and we will send you all info you need!
The "XETA ENTERPRISES manager" vacancy is open during February/2007.
Hurry up!!! Do not miss your chance!!!  
Our email: xetaenterprises @ aol.com
Germany, Hungary, Poland, Netherlands, Norway (DE, HU, PL, NO, NL, other Europe countries)- high priority
USA, Columbia (US, CO)- high priority.
Other countries write for additional info. 

Irgendetwas hält mich ab, auf dieses verlockende Angebot einzugehen


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Die "Muli Suche" wird immer profesioneller*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Irgendetwas hält mich ab, auf dieses verlockende Angebot einzugehen



2600 USD/Woche sind ja auch geradezu lächerlich. Dafür lohnt es sich doch nicht auch nur einen Finger krumm zu machen :lol:


----------

